# Post your kernel config file



## Alain De Vos (Nov 26, 2022)

cat MYKERNCONF

```
include GENERIC
ident MYKERNELOPT
########################
options     TSLOG
makeoptions    DEBUG=""           # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
#nomakeoption    WITH_CTF        # Run ctfconvert(1) for DTrace support
nooption    KDB            # Enable kernel debugger support.
nooption    KDB_TRACE        # Print a stack trace for a panic.
########################
nooption XENHVM                  # Xen HVM kernel infrastructure
nooption NFSCL
nooption NFSD
nooption NFSLOCKD
nooption NFS_ROOT
##########################
#Floppy Drives
nodevice fdc 
# SCSI Controllers
nodevice      ahc         # AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
nodevice      ahd         # AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
nodevice      esp         # AMD Am53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
nodevice      hptiop          # Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
nodevice      isp         # Qlogic family
nodevice     ispfw           # Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
nodevice      mpt         # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
nodevice      mps         # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 2
nodevice      mpr         # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 3
nodevice      sym         # NCR/Symbios Logic
nodevice      isci            # Intel C600 SAS controller
nodevice      ocs_fc          # Emulex FC adapters
nodevice      pvscsi          # VMware PVSCSI
# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
nodevice      amr         # AMI MegaRAID
nodevice      arcmsr          # Areca SATA II RAID
nodevice      ciss            # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
nodevice      iir         # Intel Integrated RAID
nodevice      ips         # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
nodevice      mly         # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
nodevice      twa         # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
nodevice      smartpqi        # Microsemi smartpqi driver
nodevice      tws         # LSI 3ware 9750 SATA+SAS 6Gb/s RAID controller
# RAID controllers
nodevice      aac         # Adaptec FSA RAID
nodevice      aacp            # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
nodevice      aacraid         # Adaptec by PMC RAID
nodevice      ida         # Compaq Smart RAID
nodevice      mfi         # LSI MegaRAID SAS
nodevice      mlx         # Mylex DAC960 family
nodevice      mrsas           # LSI/Avago MegaRAID SAS/SATA, 6Gb/s and 12Gb/s
nodevice      pmspcv          # PMC-Sierra SAS/SATA Controller driver
#XXX pointer/int warnings
nodevice     pst         # Promise Supertrak SX6000
nodevice      twe         # 3ware ATA RAID
# NVM Express (NVMe) support
nodevice      nvme            # base NVMe driver
nodevice      nvd         # expose NVMe namespaces as disks, depends on nvme
# Intel Volume Management Device (VMD) support
nodevice      vmd         # base VMD device
nodevice      vmd_bus         # bus for VMD children
# Parallel port
nodevice      ppc
nodevice      ppbus           # Parallel port bus (required)
nodevice      lpt         # Printer
nodevice      ppi         # Parallel port interface device
nodevice     vpo         # Requires scbus and da
nodevice      puc         # Multi I/O cards and multi-channel UARTs
# PCI/PCI-X/PCIe Ethernet NICs that use iflib infrastructure
nodevice      iflib
nodevice      em          # Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
nodevice      ix          # Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE PF Ethernet
nodevice      ixv         # Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE VF Ethernet
nodevice      ixl         # Intel 700 Series Physical Function
nodevice      iavf            # Intel Adaptive Virtual Function
nodevice      ice         # Intel 800 Series Physical Function
nodevice      vmx         # VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet
nodevice      axp         # AMD EPYC integrated NIC
# PCI Ethernet NICs.
nodevice      bxe         # Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5771X/BCM578XX 10GbE
nodevice      le          # AMD Am7900 LANCE and Am79C9xx PCnet
nodevice      ti          # Alteon Networks Tigon I/II gigabit Ethernet
# Nvidia/Mellanox Connect-X 4 and later, Ethernet only
# mlx5ib requires ibcore infra and is not included by default
nodevice      mlx5            # Base driver
nodevice      mlxfw           # Firmware update
nodevice      mlx5en          # Ethernet driver
# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device      miibus          # MII bus support
nodevice      ae          # Attansic/Atheros L2 FastEthernet
nodevice      age         # Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      alc         # Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Ethernet
nodevice      ale         # Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
nodevice      bce         # Broadcom BCM5706/BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      bfe         # Broadcom BCM440x 10/100 Ethernet
nodevice      bge         # Broadcom BCM570xx Gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      cas         # Sun Cassini/Cassini+ and NS DP83065 Saturn
nodevice      dc          # DEC/Intel 21143 and various workalikes
nodevice      et          # Agere ET1310 10/100/Gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      fxp         # Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)
nodevice      gem         # Sun GEM/Sun ERI/Apple GMAC
nodevice      jme         # JMicron JMC250 Gigabit/JMC260 Fast Ethernet
nodevice      lge         # Level 1 LXT1001 gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      msk         # Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      nfe         # nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
nodevice      nge         # NatSemi DP83820 gigabit Ethernet
device      re          # RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
device      rl          # RealTek 8129/8139
nodevice      sge         # Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
nodevice      sis         # Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
nodevice      sk          # SysKonnect SK-984x & SK-982x gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      ste         # Sundance ST201 (D-Link DFE-550TX)
nodevice      stge            # Sundance/Tamarack TC9021 gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      vge         # VIA VT612x gigabit Ethernet
nodevice      vr          # VIA Rhine, Rhine II
nodevice      xl          # 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')
# Sound support
device      sound           # Generic sound driver (required)
nodevice      snd_cmi         # CMedia CMI8338/CMI8738
nodevice      snd_csa         # Crystal Semiconductor CS461x/428x
nodevice      snd_emu10kx     # Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
nodevice      snd_es137x      # Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
device      snd_hda         # Intel High Definition Audio
device      snd_ich         # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
nodevice      snd_via8233     # VIA VT8233x Audio
# HyperV drivers and enhancement support
nodevice      hyperv          # HyperV drivers 
# NOTE: XENHVM depends on xenpci.  They must be added or removed together.
nodevice      xenpci          # Xen HVM Hypervisor services driver
nodevice      iwifw
nodevice      iwnfw

nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD4        # Compatible with FreeBSD4
nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD5        # Compatible with FreeBSD5
nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD6        # Compatible with FreeBSD6
nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD7        # Compatible with FreeBSD7
nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD9        # Compatible with FreeBSD9
nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD10    # Compatible with FreeBSD10

nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD32    # Compatible with i386 binaries
#nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD11    # Compatible with FreeBSD11
#nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD12    # Compatible with FreeBSD12

options    IPFIREWALL            # enables IPFW
options    IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE        # enables logging for rules with log keyword
options    IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=5    # limits number of logged packets per-entry
options    IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT # sets default policy to pass what is not explicitly denied

nodevice      snd_driver
nodevice      snd_ad1816
nodevice      snd_als4000
nodevice      snd_atiixp
nodevice      snd_cmi
nodevice      snd_cs4281
nodevice      snd_csa
nodevice      snd_ds1
nodevice      snd_emu10kx
nodevice      snd_envy24
nodevice      snd_spicds
nodevice      snd_envy24ht
nodevice      snd_es137x
nodevice      snd_ess
nodevice      snd_sbc
nodevice      snd_fm801
nodevice      snd_mss
nodevice      snd_maestro
nodevice      snd_maestro3
nodevice      snd_neomagic
nodevice      snd_sb16
nodevice      snd_sb8
nodevice      snd_solo
nodevice      snd_t4dwave
nodevice      snd_via8233
nodevice      snd_via82c686
nodevice      snd_vibes
```


----------



## click0 (Nov 27, 2022)

My kernel configs: 
for branch 12.3 
for branch 13.1


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 27, 2022)

```
# cat /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/DESKTOP
include GENERIC
ident DESKTOP

device          sg
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

Most of my systems simply run on the GENERIC kernel. Only two 13-STABLE systems have a custom kernel, I just took out everything I didn't need there.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 28, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Most of my systems simply run on the GENERIC kernel.


Same for me, btw. The desktop is an exception because I (rarely) use multimedia/makemkv on that machine, which requires the Linux `sg` devices, they are not included in GENERIC.

I don't see a sane reason to leave out things from GENERIC. Space requirements are minimal compared to other things you typically have installed on your machines. _Maybe_ (when you're "paranoid"), you could consider unused code a security risk....


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 28, 2022)

True , There is no real fact. But it gives me some form of good feeling when i can remove something from the kernel.


----------



## DonK (Nov 29, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Most of my systems simply run on the GENERIC kernel. Only two 13-STABLE systems have a custom kernel, I just took out everything I didn't need there.


All of my hosts now use GENERIC, because it's easy to install. My last custom kernel compile probably occurred over a decade ago. As my experience with kernel modules increased, there was little need for me to continue with my old ways.

So, anyhow, what does a custom kernel achieve these days? A smaller, faster kernel? (Back in the day a custom kernel was mandatory in order to get devices to function.)


----------

